# My 4 17's



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

:biggrin:*17 rem the best shooter out of my four 17 cal's--------*

*17 rem T/C Encore--- T/C Contender 17 WSM----17 HMR Marlin V-17----17 Mach II Ruger 10/22 Auto------*

--------[all 50 yard shoots]

*first group 17 rem-----[3shot]*

*2nd 17wsm 20gr fed's[5shot]*

*3rd 17 wsm 25gr win[5shot]*

*4th 17 hmr 17gr hornady[5shot]*

*5th 17 mach II 17gr[5shot]*

* The Ruger still needs work--wish I would Have bought this one in a bolt-------the Marlin usually shoots much better guess i was getting tired----made it in the 80's today last few day's have been warm*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with any of those targets. Although the rem has a tighter group, any one of them will definately do the job at hand.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Some great looking shooter! And some great shooting!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking real good Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet set ups Skip, and some pretty good shooting !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've really been debating which T/C I'm going to buy. I want to use it as a rifle and also as a pistol. Such a hard choice.


----------

